# Orijen=lots of poop!



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

We are feeding Salsa (currently aprox. 28lbs, 20 weeks) Orijen since we got her. She gets 1 1/4 cup in the morning and 1 1/4 cup in the evening plus an occasional piece of milkbone.
She poops AT LEAST 5 times a day and they are not small!!! And men they smell!!! She poops more then Taco!!!
A week or two ago we start giving her a little less kibble (about 1/4 per meal) because we thought that we were overfeeding. Still a lot of poop...
I need some advice from you all. Do you think she doesn't do well on a high protein food? And what shall we give her instead then?
She is up to date with deworming, her poops are pretty much always the right consistency and she looks good. 
What do you think?


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O and she is always soooo hungry. But I guess that is a common puppything.
Her chin starts shivering when she sees her bowl....We give her kibble in her bowl turned upside down, otherwise she inhales it...She has to do her best to get her kibbles out but still...gulp!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I had Asia on Orijen for while last year. No issues with poop but she gained weight on it even though it was the light formula one so I don't know why Taco is pooping so much and so smelly! As for always being hungry, that is the story of Asia's life ever since we brougt her home. Brenda said she would probably slow down but it never happened and I know what you mean when you say "inhales" the food lol


----------



## gracie's dad (Jun 18, 2009)

This is pretty common with the high protein diets, especially the stinky part. It might go away in time, or you may want to look into something with lower protein content. I found that my dog went from 2 poops a day to 3 when putting her on a higher quality kibble. I use Artemis Fresh Mix btw.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Too much food at once. Three smaller meals a day would be better!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Too much food at once. Three smaller meals a day would be better!!


2 feedings a day is too little? I never have heard such a thing.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Puppies always poop more often than adult dogs - so 5 times in a day is not unusual. If your dog seems to be thriving and the poops themselves are normal, I wouldn't think a food change is necessary. My dogs actually poop more in volume when on lower protein food with lots of grain.


----------

